

Ask HN: Why don't more open-source projects charge for support/features/bugs? - bobbywilson0

I see a lot of open source hackers getting jaded by the vampire-like community using their libraries for free and then complaining like a customer. I know that some libraries have a donation button, but most people won't donate. I feel like if these open-source developers would charge for priority support, or put "bounties" on feature requests and bugs, it would become more financially viable for them to work on their open-source projects.
======
Zev
Brent Simmons (makes NetNewsWire for Mac and iPhone) made a very good post on
this topic (well, charging for features, not related to open source
specifically) awhile back:
[http://inessential.com/2009/07/16/dont_offer_50_for_your_fav...](http://inessential.com/2009/07/16/dont_offer_50_for_your_favorite_feat).
Its well worth reading (as are Daniel Jalkut's thoughts on the conversation,
linked to from the blog post).

Basically, the points they make are that the motivator for most developers (on
all projects, not just open source ones) is to make something good, with money
being a side result of your efforts, but not the goal. Or, to paraphrase
Daniel a bit, you want _freaking awesome_ and not to simply be going through
motions to pay off bills.

------
coryl
So open source devs should offer premium support and paid options for better
features...I think thats called running a business, right?

~~~
bobbywilson0
If you want to think of it like that sure, they are running a small biz around
their software. I don't see it like a regular business where you are
developing your software based solely on the customers needs, the devs needs
will come first. I see it more like structured donations around user requests.

------
lsc
many of the projects with less-technical users do just that. The guy who wrote
the billing system i use, <http://freeside.biz> is a good example. He charges
for features and if you want it installation and other support.

